

VGA, DVI display interfaces to bow out in five years - pwg
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/412885/vga_dvi_display_interfaces_bow_five_years

======
mhd
All the world's a VAX^WPC^Wmobile device^W^W…

Meanwhile, lots of PC mainboards still have serial ports – and quite often
I've seen people where its presence was one of the most important decision
points for buying a new laptop.

Never mind that with adapters DVI/HDMI is really a non-issue.

------
brmj
Wait, when did DVI become obsolete?

~~~
wmf
It was recently replaced with HDMI or DisplayPort.

